# Duyuru > Misyonerlik Faliyetleri >  Azerbaycan Fetullahı Yasakladı

## bozok

Azerbaycan Fetullahı Yasakladı  

*Beltürk 
19.09.2007


Azerbaycan devleti, Fethullah Gülen'in Samanyolu televizyonunu  kapattı. 

Fethullah Gülen'e karşı Azerbaycan'da mücadele yürüten Yeni üağ Gazetesi  kurucusu ve başyazarı Akil Alesker, kararı doğru bulduklarını açıkladı. 

Azerbaycan ulusal frekansı üzerinden yayın yapan Fethullah'ın Samanyolu televizyonu, 15 Eylül'de  kapatıldı. Samanyolu yetkililerin yerine telefona cevap veren santral görevlisi ilerleyen günlerde konuyla ilgili basın açıklaması yapılacağını söyledi. 

Azerbaycan İlahiyatçılar Birliği Başkanı ve Yeni üağ gazetesi başyazarı Akil Alesker, kararı doğru bulduklarını ancak, bir süredir Samanyolu televizyonunun Hazer televizyonu olarak yayına devam edeceği  yönünde duyumlar aldıklarını söyledi.

Akil Alesker, Fethullah Gülen'in Azerbaycan'daki faaliyetlerini ilk kez Ulusal Kanal'dan açıklamıştı. Fethullah Gülen'in müslüman olamayacağını belirten Alesker, Amerika'nın Türkiye'deki en büyük ortağının Fethullah Gülen olduğunu  söyledi. 



Alesker şöyle konuştu: 

"Kendisinin Hoşgörü ve Diyalog kitabına bakın. O kitabın siparişçisi kimdir? Ve aynı zamanda Fethullah Gülen'in Vatikan seferini organize eden grubun adı da Zaman gazetesinin yazdığı şekilde ADL, "yani Türkler soykırım yapmıştır" diyen Yahudi kuruluşu var. Diğer taraftan da Türk okulları adı altında Fethullah Gülen Azerbaycan'a geliyor. Fethullah Gülen'in okullarının mezunları Türk dilini o kadar iyi bilmiyor, İngilizce'yi biliyor. O zaman bu Türk okulu değil İngiliz okulu". 

Akil Alesker, Türk devleti eliyle Azerbaycan'a büyük paralar sokulduğunu ve Kafkas Medya Kurumu gibi medya kuruluşları vasıtasıyla da örgütlenmeye çalıştıklarını açıklamıştı.*  


www.acikistihbarat.com

----------


## bozok

Haham, PAPAZ, dostu Fettullah 

*azapaskerleri, 
20.09.2007


Seyyar vaiz Fetullah Gülen Ergün Poyraz'a göre şeker hastalığının vermiş olduğu cinsel sorunları yüzünden, nurcu takımına göre isede şeker hastalığı yüzünden Amerika'da yaşıyor. Bence Ergün hoca az demiş. Tavrımda duruşumda bellidir bu Nurcu taifeye karşı. Heleki Fetullah dendimi cinlerim tepeme çıkar. Fetullah adındaki dini kullanan yobaz, KATOLİK BİR RAHİP olduğu için evlenmiyor ve çocuk sahibi olmuyor. Bunu NURCU TAİFE BİR TüRLü KESTİREMİYOR. Katolik olması elbette kendi tercihidirde ben şu KLİşELEşMİş NURCU TAİFENİN DAHA NE İSTİYORSUNUZ DüNYANIN HER YERİNDE OKULLAR AüIYOR  savunmalarına geleyim.

Söz Nurettin Veren.. Bana ait değildir. Nurettin Veren'inde kimin yanında 32 sene kaldı NURCU TAİFE çok iyi bilir. Dolayısıyla dedikleri doğrudur.

Dünyanın 88 ülkesinde Amerika'nın askeri üssü bulunmaktadır. Ne hazindirki bu 88 ülkenin  tamamında Fettullah Gülen'inde okulu bulunmaktadır. O okullardaki öğretmenler gerçekte CİA ajanı, yalanda ise İslam bilgini Türk hocalardır. Bulundukları ülkelerin her türlü envai çeşit İSTİHBARİ BİLGİLERİNİ  anında Amerika'ya uçuran (benim deyimimce) üLKE İüİ BüCEKLERDİR. Fetullah Gülen CİA ve FBI korumaları tarafından korunduğu çiftliğinde 5000 dolarlık  masaj koltuğunda CİNSEL SORUNLARINI GİDERMEYE üALIşIRKEN  bizler ise burada nelerle cebelleşiyoruz herkesin malumu.

Nurcu gibi irin, fitne, fisk, pislik bir gurubun karşısında her daim durmalıyız milletçe. Yahudi kabalasından güç ve yön alarak İslam'ı ılımlılaştırıp ülkemizi düşmana KOLAY LOKMA HALİNE GETİRMEYE AHD ETMİş bir adamın foyası çok acil çıkmalı, etiketinde gizlediği MADE İN 3 + 1 görmeli, koynundaki HAüI ifşa etmeliyiz. 1400 yıllık İslam tarihinde yapılmamış PAPAZLI, HAHAMLI, RAHİPLİ iftar yemekleri ile  hangi dümenin suyuna, hangi kapının kulpu olduğunu kendi kendine göstermiştir. üzellikle RAMAZAN ayında KUTSALIMIZI kirleten bu soyu ezelden KIRIK zevatın ülke içindeki tüm sesleri kesilmelidir. Paçavrası zaman, lağımı STV, diğer fitneleri dergi vs şeylere derhal T.C el koymalı yönetimini içeri sokmalıdır.

Masonik düzenin ele geçirdiği Azerbaycan'da bu haberi görmek bize güç verdi doğrusu. İslamı ılımlılaştırıp PAPAZLARA, HAHAMLARA gebe olan bu HİLKAT GARİBESİ düzenbaz Türkiye'den de şutlanıp mezarının gömülmesini istediği VATİKAN topraklarına yollanmalıdır. 28 şubatın SANSASYONLU HOCASI PAPAZ DOSTU HAHAM UşAĞI  derhal açtığı tamiri imkansız zararlar için hesap vermelidir.*


www.azapaskerleri.com

----------

